# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Not Safe For Work

## Gana

A mi chemin entre le porno de RTL9 et Roger Rabbit, cette publicité pour les jeans Diesel reprend un mouvement déjà bien connu sur Internet qui consiste à dessiner par dessus des images de p0rn avec Paint. 

   Attention, certaines images pourraient choquer les plus pervers d'entre vous.

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

::mellow::

----------


## Pelomar

Gana en fait c'est Daku_Tenshi  ::o:   ::o:   ::o:

----------


## Arsgunner

J'avoue ca m'a fait rire.  ::): 

C'est grave docteur ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

::lol:: 

j'adore ce truc !!

----------


## Super_Newbie

Très drôle et bien foutu!

----------


## Therapy2crew

MAIS ÇAY GENIAL !!!  ::w00t:: 

Comment j'ai pu vivre sans avoir vu ça, je vais faire tourner ! :^_^:

----------


## titi3

mort de lol  :^_^:  Très bien fait  :B):

----------


## Pelomar

L'harmonica m'a tué.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Et surtout je suis impressioné par le soin dans l'animation, c'est du beau boulot !  ::mellow:: 




> L'harmonica m'a tué.


L'Omar niqua mathieu.  ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tiens, c'est bizarre, j'ai entendu la même news ce matin sur Le Mouv' à 8h...  ::siffle:: 
D'ailleurs le NSFW c'est pour les images non modifiées et le SFW (Safe For Work) les images modifiées. :Agnan:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Gana, Gana, Gana...
J'étais mort de rire, et comme je suis dans un café (avec une connexion wifi gratuite), j'en ai fait profité tout le monde.

Ivan Le Fou, freebox en panne depuis trois semaines.

----------


## SetaSensei

Tout simplement génial.

Et regarder ça au taff, c'est la méga classe.  :B):

----------


## Original'Trouduc

Je suis fan !  ::wub::

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

laule

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Je suis le seul à trouver ca naze ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Je suis le seul à trouver ca naze ?


Non on est au moins deux.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Bah c'est que vous êtes des nazes !

Rabat-joie !!

Rabats-joie ? rabat-joies ? invariable ?

----------


## Sheraf

J'en ai eut une larme au yeux.

J'ai EXPLOSé de rire en voyant l'image. La video m'a tué.

----------


## sissi

J'ai hésité une fois a poster ce lien dans la section vu sur le net, mais le ban m'a un peu découragé...

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Mytho.

----------


## sissi

+ 1

----------


## Castor

> Bah c'est que vous êtes des nazes !
> Rabat-joie !!


Ils veulent la version sans trucages.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Mais c'est énorme :cmbproof: ce truc !!! Je fais tourner à mes contacts en leur disant qu'ils mourront s'ils regardent pas jusqu'au bout.

----------


## mescalin



----------


## Pistache le lemurien

c est sans interet et sans idees
on dirait du michael young
tir a vue et pas de prisonniers

----------


## Sheraf

> c est sans interet et sans idees
> on dirait du michael young
> tir a vue et pas de prisonniers


Les accents je suis du genre à les oublier avec mon habitude du qwerty, mais oublier les points et les appostrophes, ça fait con. Surtout pour un commentaire pareil.

Sans idée ? T'es dingue, c'est l'un des trucs les plus original et mieux trouvés que j'ai vu depuis les rapist glasses et le MANtage.

----------


## tenshu

> tir a vue et pas de prisonniers


Remarque dans le mauvais gout tu dois pas être le dernier non plus ...

----------


## Pistache le lemurien

> Les accents je suis du genre à les oublier avec mon habitude du qwerty, mais oublier les points et les appostrophes, ça fait con. Surtout pour un commentaire pareil.
> 
> Sans idée ? T'es dingue, c'est l'un des trucs les plus original et mieux trouvés que j'ai vu depuis les rapist glasses et le MANtage.


Je ne mets pas d'accent ni de ponctuation mais au moins je ne fais pas de fautes d orthographe!!!!!!! 
3 fautes en 2 lignes.

----------


## Sheraf

> Je ne mets pas d'accent ni de ponctuation mais au moins je ne fais pas de fautes d orthographe!!!!!!! 
> 3 fautes en 2 lignes.


Quelle repartie... Je suis sans voix.

Ecoute mon p'tit, ton commentaire il pue, déjà. Et en plus il est completement illisible contrairement à ce que j'ecris...

Oooouh j'ai oublié des s ... Oouuuuuh. T'es trop fort.



Mais c'est qui ce debile ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Je ne mets pas d'accent ni de ponctuation mais au moins je ne fais pas de fautes d orthographe!!!!!!! 
> 3 fautes en 2 lignes.


Peu importe, tu as pris 3 points pour ta négligence, applique toi comme tout le monde.



Sheraf, n'en rajoute pas s'il te plait.

----------


## Pistache le lemurien

Achetes toi un dictionnaire et tu verras ou tu as fait les fautes.(il n'y a pas que des "s")
Et je te permets pas de me traiter de débile.
Et contrairement a toi je n ai agressé personne, j' ai juste donné mon avis,qui contrairement à ce que tu affirmes est lisible puisque tu l a commenté.
Si il ne te convient pas c' est ton problème.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Chut.

----------

